# How can I tell if a goat will pack?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a question I get a lot. Its sometimes very hard to tell without actually seeing the goats behavior around people but their are some general traits to look for that can help you know if your goat will be a useful packer or not.

The first thing to ask yourself is..... Is the goat friendly? In other words, does it come up to you or at least stand still when you walk up to it?

If so, then it has potential. If not, then you should be concerned. If the goat simply walks away ahead of you but does not run it may still be a good packer. 

If it runs for the other side of the pen and freaks if you try to corner it, then its probably not a packgoat prospect. I would not recommend taking this goat out of the pen and turning it loose under any circumstances. 

That said... I have had several goats that were hard to catch at home but morphed into great packers on the trail. Generally they were older goats who knew what was going on and decided they would rather lay around the barn than carry a loaded pack up the mountain. Once they were on the mountain they were fine. The thing to remember is that these goats were not afraid of people, but simply trying to avoid the working aspect of life. Not that uncommon among humans either....  

If you find a good prospect and decide to take it out for the first time I would start with it on a long lead. Its often very helpful to take another dependable packer along if you have one. If the new guy seems fine and following along willingly I'll turn it loose and make sure it follows along. Usually a friendly goat will not be left behind and will come willingly.

If the goat is border line in its friendliness to humans then I'll keep it on lead longer till I feel comfortable with letting it loose. If it runs up the trail I'll keep walking its direction as if everything is fine in hopes that it will stop and wait for us once it realizes its alone. If it runs back toward the trail head I'll stop and wait a minute or so to see if it comes back. If so, we'll continue the hike and I'll keep an eye on the new guy to make sure he is getting the hang of it. 

If the goat heads toward the trail head and doesn't look back then I'll follow it out and catch it again at the truck with some treats. It just decided its own future and I'll haul it home to be sold as a weed eater or taco's down at the local restaurant. 

The trial run is not the time to correct the goat for problems. Its simply a time to get to know each other and evaluate the goats future as a packer.

One thing I've learned over and over through out the years is that a goat that will not willingly follow you on the trail is worthless as a packer. If you have to lead it everywhere and tie it to make sure it doesn't run off you may as well have a horse or a Llama. Not to mention goats are very stubborn and if they don't want to go they are going to make you miserable one way or another. 

Sometimes you can get a goat to pack by following another goat that is bonded to you but you will never be able to use it alone and you will never fully trust it.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

What age goat are you refering to in the above?
I decided to try the pack goats for hunting, convinced my hunting partner/ little brother to go in with me. Thru craigslist and a local dairy we now have 6 werhers (mostly alpine) 3 to 5 months old. We keep them in a barn at night away from coyotes, and put them out in the morning.
As we go from the barn to the pen, it is like the pied piper with the flute. I can't imagine these boys not following the crowd when they get older. It is hard to pet one with out getting mobbed by the others. 
I'm looking forward to a trip with the boys once they are ready for a pack. My 2 year old son thinks they are the funnistest thing ever and loves to play with them. I'm so glad there is a forum to share the storied and problems with the pack goats.
Adios, Denny


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

> What age goat are you refering to in the above?


Any age really. Most times we try to get a goat on the trail by at least six months of age. Sooner if possible. Goats that run to you and huddle around looking for pets and treats are not going to be a problem on the trail. The above information was meant for someone who just acquired a goat and was unsure of its willingness to accompany them on the trail.

With kids you have raised or have been around for several months you should already know whether they are bonded to you or not. Sounds like yours are totally bonded so I'd probably skip the lead rope and just take them out hiking.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

next to the bonding I look at how the youngsters perform outside. Is one more skittish than the others? More lazy or more willing to walk the extra mile? How do they perform when it's warm or raining or cold or when they are getting tired/weary? 

Are they eager to go out or reluctant to leave the barn?


----------

